# Mini lonestar done



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Matches my serger and sewing machine covers. Well it's almost done, I still have to stitch the binding down on the back, and block it.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW CJ!!!! That is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love making minis and looking at your star makes me think about doing one in fall colors. How big is this wonderful piece if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks for sharing it with us & inspiring me to think of my next project.

RedHeadedTricia


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Tricia! The star itself is 19 inches. The wallhanging finished at 32 inches.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is beautiful!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Clap clap clap clap!!! The star is beautiful, but the quilting really makes the quilt. I am so envious of your talent!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you girls . I'm having so much fun with this line of fabric!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous, CJ, I love it! That's a lot of teeny little points to line up, lol.

Is this a Moda line of fabrics? If you mentioned before, I missed it, sorry. They have some of the best groupings, don't they?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Yes the line is Moda Etchings.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you use your embroidery machine for the beautiful quilting or what? They look SO PERFECT. It is beautiful. I love Moda fabrics!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - that is so pretty and precise.

As always, your work is so beautiful and I love the quilt design you chose to finish it off.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Ohhhhh, that is gorgeous! Love!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. This was quilted partially on my longarm and partially on my sewing machine. All the stitch in the ditch and the feather motifs in the corner were done on the longarm. The 1/4 inch echo in the borders and the the feather motifs in the 4 wedges were done in my embroidery hoop.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful! I've always wanted to try this pattern (i'd love to see it in fall colors), but I'm not brave enough! I've seen it in a strip piece method but still not brave enough, lol
Heidi


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I want to do a lone star sooooooo badly, but I'm afraid. :run: Yours is beautiful, as is all of your work. You're my muse.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Girls, it's easy peasy! I thought I posted this the last time I made one... I use the Quiltsmart method... fuse, flip, sew. Idiot proof.
http://www.quiltsmart.com


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh em gee. Thanks, I'll look that up.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

just wonderful!
Love the quilting stitching as much as the design.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I ordered their pattern and interfacing. I can't wait to get started on this. It'll be good motivation to keep on with finishing my UFO's.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Just so you know, keep the instructions that come with the snuggler pack. From now on, all you need to do is order replacement panels, which are only a couple bucks each. It's only expensive the first time when you have to order the kit which includes interfacing panels and instructions.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

You are soooo gifted! That is just beautiful.


----------

